

Ask HN: Want to sell my Mac app to a new developer - markchristian

Howdy, gang;
I&#x27;ve got a mildly successful Mac app that I just don&#x27;t have time to keep up with. It brings in a few hundred dollars of passive income every month, but I feel bad for not having the time to devote to it.<p>I&#x27;d like to sell it to a new developer, but I have no idea how to go about it. Does anyone here have any advice on how to go about such a thing?
======
pnathan
\- Depends on the app & its nicheness & audience.

\- I think a common upper end of the range for web apps is something like 10x
yearly revenue.

------
smt88
Check out Flippa maybe. You won't get much for it.

------
justintocci
mentioning the genre would be good.

